

Whistleblower behind the HSBC scandal was given a special phone by the French - ajays
http://www.businessinsider.com/falciani-was-given-secret-phone-to-talk-about-hsbc-2015-2

======
ajays
This sounds intriguing. Was he given a special phone that the NSA could not
intercept? The size (credit-card sized, thin) also sounds very interesting..
is it possible to build a phone like this?

